# 12 volt fluorescent tubes send to Greece?



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

I need the web address of any company who can reliably send some 12 volt fluoro tubes to Greece. Sorry, I have searched not too successfully!. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you telling us that fluorescent tubes are not available in Greece?

Bit of a Hellenic disaster if they are not!


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Exactly how many do you need to send and where? I might be able to help you.

Darren


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

there is no such thing as a 12 volts fluorescent tube. You can buy any tube of correct size and wattage, it will just work.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

12v fluorescent tubes certainly do exist, we used them to illuminate the "AMBULANCE" sign on the front of our vehicle - we had to get them from a truck electrical supplier who also did 24v ones (all were fairly low wattage).

We also had 8 of them (in 4 blocks of tubes each) which were switchable from bright to dim (not sure how that worked), so that we could treat in the back of the vehicle.

Rather than sending them to Greece I would suggest that you get whoever needs them to check truck suppliers locally, they may have them. The tubes are fairly tough BUT with the vagaries of e.g. posting them they would probably end up as broken glass. They would need VERY careful packing if they were to be given a reasonable chance of arriving intact. The packing would make the whole package much heavier and more bulky.

Dave


----------



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

*Fluoro bulbs to Greece*

Thanks for all you answers...I had NO idea all fluoro tubes would work, and that there was no such thing as a 12 volt tube!!
This means my problem is possibly solved, because I have found correct size tubes, but nowhere does it say the voltage.....
Ta, all


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I can confirm that what Boff says is correct (but then it usually is) as I was surprised to see one of my tubes is actually marked as a 240v.

JohnW


----------



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

*fluoros to Greece*

John W
Sorry, my misake...I was running on memory, and she let me down...there is no voltage mention...!!  
Chris


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Boff is correct. A florescent tube will only work at a much higher voltage. The fittings in motor homes have a built in mini inverter and step up transformer.


Trevor


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We stock the mini flourescent tubes but they must be mains voltage as I take them home to use in the in the light fittings under the kitchen cupboards :lol: 

Peter


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

fact is that to start a fluorescent tube, even mains voltage is not sufficient. So even on mains they need a starter device, which can provide a short-time high-voltage spike to start the lamp. 

And once a fluorescent tube is operating, it would short-circuit even a 12 volts supply system if connected directly. So they also need an electrical ballast to limit the current during operation. 

Motorhome fluorescent tube fittings contain an electronic control gear which acts both as starter and ballast. Therefore they are sometimes also called "transistor lamps". Same goes for modern domestic FL tube fittings, while older fittings usually have a simple inductive ballast and a glow starter. 

This means that the fittings do come in different versions for 12v, 24v and mains, but the lamps (the "tubes") are always the same.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's what I tried to say - as usual someone else manages to do it far more concisely and eloquently than me.

Well done Sir!


----------

